# Thermoworks Signals



## EvenFlow87k (Jul 29, 2021)

Super stoked!  Got my new Signals delivered today to replace my Smoke (RIP old friend) that died last Saturday.  Can't wait to play around with it!


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 29, 2021)

Enjoy!


----------



## Colin1230 (Jul 29, 2021)

Nice! Congrats.


----------



## BadJewBBQ (Aug 19, 2021)

Enjoy! I recently got one as well to be able to use billows and was disappointed there was no tripod mount like on my thermaq blu. Took some of the sheet metal I used for smoker mods that was bound for purgatory in the shed and attached it to a RAM mount diamond base and feel like it's a fairly reasonable way to keep your investment secure and out of the way while smoking. I have since replaced the yeti sticker with uniform colored tape but didn't want to scratch the base in case my mill file skills weren't up to snuff.


----------

